# I know ya'll want spring but 1 more BLIZZARD to get through



## Steve/sewell (Mar 30, 2011)

Look out if you live in the North Eastern United States is all I can say 1 to 2 ft of snow is not out of the question.There is a massive storm gathering in the gulf.Which you can see on this water vapor satelite picture taken at 7:45 this morning.Look at this link to my favorite weatherman 
 Joe B a s t a r d i .This is the new company he works for now Weatherbell. 

http://www.weatherbell.com/jb/?m=20110329 Watch the video from yesterday and allready then Joe was saying the amounts in his graph may need to be doubled and tripled.Where is spring this year I ask? In todays blog he is giving his 2011 hurricane season forecast.Look out East coast this year.


----------



## woodswalker (Mar 30, 2011)

I just hope it stays away from Michigan!!! I heard it was supposed to be in the 50's this weekend and thought yay bottle hunting weather...now they're saying low 20's and possible snow....


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, we're suffering through temps in the upper 70s around here. It's about time; I'm sick of the cold and rain.


----------



## woodswalker (Mar 30, 2011)

70's!! Suffering...cold and rain...what is this lol...if it were 70 here people would be out in shorts and calling it a tropical heat wave!!![]


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 30, 2011)

When is this storm coming?  It's supposed to rain tomorrow, I think.  We can't take much more snow here!
 I'm pretty good at predicting rain, just by the way I feel (miserable).  My friends down South are really having allergy problems right now.  It's been beautiful weather there, though.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 30, 2011)

There calling it the April fools storm Red,I think tommorrow night where you live.You may be spared the brunt of it as the core of the heavy snow should be to your east by a 100 miles or so.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks.  Hey, have you seen this?  Not too far from where we are located, is Bradford.  This is ridiculous weather.  There should be a release form before moving here.  The weather is just an extra kick in the teeth.  Oops, can't keep my mouth shut[]

http://www.weather.com/outlook/weather-news/news/articles/americas-toughest-weather-city-last2_2011-03-30


----------



## Brains (Mar 30, 2011)

i hate the weather, and the weather knows it- the result is the weather gets bad to get back at me... for not liking it.
 sorry guys, but maybe one day me and the weather will be friends, and then it'll be sunny and in the mid 60's for the rest of forever...


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, the rain in the South is a blessing.  It washes the pollen out of the air and off the cars.  Problem is the next day the trees dump even more pollen.  It never bothered me but my daughter is miserable down in Jackson.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 30, 2011)

Melinda, my best friend lives down south.  She said the same thing as you.  I looked up the allergens in her area, earlier today, and just as you said, the tree pollen is very high there right now.  Hope it rains, for them!


----------



## woody (Mar 30, 2011)

Friday is opening day of salmon fishing here in NH. We'll have to wait and see what happens.[8|]


----------



## bottle34nut (Mar 30, 2011)

great.  more snow,  and we had measurable accumulations twice last week.  i can say for myself i am pretty much done with this weather and just keep thinking a few more weeks and it will be over.  sux working outside in the winter.  ohh well.  greg


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 30, 2011)

Who cares let it snow,its March 30th it will be gone in a flash------------->April is  HERE!


----------



## kungfufighter (Mar 30, 2011)

Yesssssss..... More snow please!!!!


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 30, 2011)

Curse you, ManBearPig , where is my global warming...


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 30, 2011)

Hit the play button at the top of the picture to show the motion on this radar link.

http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/us_/radar.asp


 Here is another good link and the current radar,It looks like the lower Hudson Valley North Eastward from there through on up to Maine the heaviest snow will fall.The Storm you see now on this radar is not the snow storm yet it hasnt formed as of now but it will tommorrow nght right off the southern Virginia Cape.This will be a twenty four hour snowfall with thunder snow near the snow rain line.Cyberdigger can tell you about thunder snow if you have never seen it,he experienced it earlier this year during the Blizzard that dumped 3 feet of snow in his back yard.Snowfall rates up to 3 to 4 inches per hour occur with thunder and lightning snow.The lightning is the ground to cloud type much less likely to harm you then cloud to ground which kills quite a bit here in the states.

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/meteomadness/story/47722/snow-maps-for-the-entire-storm-heavy-snow-coming.asp

 On this satellite link look at the little counter clockwise pinwheel shaped milky grey in color cloud mass coming out of The Dakotas,Nebraska and Kanasa heading east south east.It is harmless now but when it catches up to the long colorfull (red Blue Oarang)high cloud tops streaming east northeastward on the Atlantic seaboard look out for it will quickley develope itself into quite a storm with a low pressure reading of 986 mlb. rivaling a minor hurricane.

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/loop_640.asp?product=goes-east_16km_psir3

 This is the one that shows the storm in its infantcy.The small compact twisting little upper air feature coming out of Nebraska and Kansas when it meets up with the flow coming out of the the south eastern United States they will merge on the Virginia Capes to form a good old fashioned NoreEaster.

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/loop_640.asp?product=goes-east_4km_shortwave_albedo_alt


 This site has amazing satellite flash animations.Pick one for your area and watch and learn if you care.

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/goes-west_goes-east.asp

 Check this one out the whole Eastern Hemisphere from the GOES.

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/loop_640.asp?product=goes-east_full_disk_water_vapor


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 30, 2011)

Check out this link later tonight and tommorrow night and you will see the developement taking place.Remember its in Kansas and Nebraska now by tommorrow night it will be near the Virginia capes .

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/loop_640.asp?product=goes-east_4km_shortwave_albedo_alt


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 30, 2011)

Here's something to watch if you get snowed in:  CIVILIZED DEBATE


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 30, 2011)

Saw that video this Morning Chuck, they look like two old Italian guys that crosssed the 360 dial and reverted back to being babys.Cute as heck though.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 30, 2011)

Last one for you to chew on.I hope this explains it a little better.I have a software weather model I can run and it is now predicting a 983 mlb low pressure .This would make the storm a category 1 Hurricane strength type storm.It would do structural damage with flooding in the back bays and winds occasionaly reaching 80 mph and heavy snow bringing down power lines. 
 Here is my map starting tonight the storm is in Kansas, tommorrow night the storm is nearing the Virginia Cape and Friday night a full blown Blizzard over New England.Again what you see outside now in the North East is not the storm this is a prelude.

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/loop_640.asp?product=goes-east_16km_psir3


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 30, 2011)

I love snow I love snow I love snow I love snow I love snow I love snow I love snow I love snow I love snow I love snow I love snow I love snow I love snow I love snow I love snow I love snow


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 31, 2011)

Yup, not April fools storm '97 but VT, NH, ME look like are due for a foot. I'm in the 3-6' band.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 31, 2011)

The snow in the Sierra exceeds 30 ft in many places, with tunnels to enter homes and power lines either in the snow, or laying on top of it. Water content averages 170% of normal. It's gonna be 78Âº today down here in the Sacramento Valley, so maybe I can finally get a handle on the pneumonia I've had for 6 weeks.


----------



## bostaurus (Mar 31, 2011)

I read a book on the building of the  Transcontinental Railroad.  Getting through the Sierras took the same amount of time as all the rest of the railroad.  The snow was so deep in the Sierras that the workers dug shelters into the snow with tunnels connecting them.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: CALDIGR2
> 
> The snow in the Sierra exceeds 30 ft in many places, with tunnels to enter homes and power lines either in the snow, or laying on top of it. Water content averages 170% of normal. It's gonna be 78Âº today down here in the Sacramento Valley, so maybe I can finally get a handle on the pneumonia I've had for 6 weeks.


 
 That stinks.  My mom has had the same problem, though not in the same area of the country as you.  I feel bad for her, it's taking a long time for her to get over it, trying different antibiotics.  Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## nydigger (Mar 31, 2011)

So much for taking tomorrow off for the opener of trout season, better off at work , I think mother nature is hibernating and someone needs to wake her up


----------



## beendiggin (Mar 31, 2011)

I live within three miles of the coast here in Maine, so I'm hoping it won't be too bad.   We just finally got rid of the last snowfall. But man, this looks horrible.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Mar 31, 2011)

The storm has hit the Virginia coast and pressures have dropped to 992 mb.
 Look at these two links this evening.They tell it all a perfect comma shaped storm is in the process of forming.

http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/rs/un/radar.asp?play=true

 On this link it is the Jet stream being rammed into Texas and the Gulf States which in return the equal and opposite motion from the gulf turns the southwest to Northeast flow from the gulf to a more North North easterly and this moist air beiung rammed at the jet stream level 75,000 ft in the air into the low off of Virginia now is going to explode near New York City in the wee hours.Look at the little saw blade coming across Alabama This is the energizer bunny to this storm!!!

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/loop_640.asp?product=goes-east_16km_psir3 


 The current radar of the North Eastern US the storm is filling in and collapsing someone in New England or New York is going to get 20 to 24 inches from this beauty.

http://www.accuweather.com/us/radar/sir/ne/radar.asp?play=true


----------



## beendiggin (Apr 1, 2011)

Got a foot of the white stuff.  So far. I think it's pulling inland now.


----------

